# Problem Installing Wordpress on webhost...



## Edito (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi ppl hope you guys are good, im not cause i just can't install wordpress on my webhost, i configured the wp-config file but i just can't put it to run i can't even start installing now i don't know if the problem is my webhost or its me.

the domain is projetecconsultores.co.mz and to install is supposed to access the file install located in wp-admin/install.php when i put the adress www.projetecconsultores.co.mz/wp-admin/install.php nothing happens.

I need a bit of help here :-( thanks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

generally with wordpress installs you have to copy/paste the config file into a php file manually. it is a security thing.


----------



## Edito (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, i configured the details in the wp-config.php i have put there the DBNAME, USERNAME and PASSWORD but even after that i just can't install.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

what error does it throw?


----------



## digibucc (Aug 11, 2011)

well wordpress starts with a wp-config-sample that you can enter your info in. but in any recent version you shouldn't have to touch it.  the first settings you enter into install.php get saved as wp-config.php ...

are you sure your wordpress installation is in the root of your site?  it seems to just be saying it can't find the files, which tells me you're looking in the wrong place. install.php will load whether you even have a wp-config.php file or not.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

maybe he didnt put his wordpress install folder in the root dir of whatever his www folder is for that domain. also, i cant ping that domain...


----------



## Edito (Aug 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what error does it throw?



It doesn't give me error i have uploaded the wordpress to the root of my host ftp and when i try to install it just does nothing sou im guessing it's not finding the installation files?

@digibucc, do i have to configure the install.php? i didn't knew that i tough i should configure the wp-config file only.

@Easy Rhino, i can ping to www.projetecconsultores.co.mz and im sure the files are in the root folder.

I can give access to the ftp server for you guys see what's happening what do you think?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 12, 2011)

files must be in the public_html folder for www.domain.com to work.. if not must be public_html/wordpress (for ex.) to translate to www.domain.com/wordpress 

installs must be completed from desired dir as indicated above. 

host must also support the proper php extensions and permissions must be defined. Please consult your WP documentation for the proper permissions and php-extensions. 

do you have cpanel?


----------



## digibucc (Aug 12, 2011)

normally you shouldn't edito but in this case it will make it a lot easier to see the issue.  you could make it a read only account if you know how.
you do not need to do any manual file editing to get it running.  you unzip the wordpress archive into your site's root directory and then run install.php . if your server supports php it will run.

remixed is correct as well


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2011)

also, not all servers have a public_html folder in the user dir. are you hosting the site yourself? if so, you will need to check your apache config to see where it looks for your root www dir. you can change that easily if you want.


----------

